# A few more letters after Tito's name--agility today



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have no clue what all those letters stand for but just wanted to send Tito "master" and you hearty congratulations!!! It's Tito, but it's also you!! 

Go Team Tito!!!!:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice job Tito.. way to show em.. Congrats to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito's handler in the breed ring told me that Tito wasn't going to be allowed any more titles, from now on his official AKC name is just

CH Tito OMG


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay  Congratulations


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

How fitting!! Congratulations! Tito had a great weekend!

Wow, I looked at his website: he does it all!



hotel4dogs said:


> Tito's handler in the breed ring told me that Tito wasn't going to be allowed any more titles, from now on his official AKC name is just
> 
> CH Tito OMG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

It doesn't get much better than that, the boy can do it all! Way to go Tito Monster!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-that is a once in a lifetime dog there, Barb! I think his new name is Tito the Title Monster


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks everyone! I've been having a really hard weekend, because of Toby, and all of your kind words make me feel so good.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

At least now as he progresses in agility you drop the lower title when he gets the higher one!

GO TITO!!!! I am so glad you had a good weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahaha, I love it! The Title Monster!!!

Our conformation trainer told me once, "some day you may get a better looking dog. you may even get a smarter one. But you will never, ever, get a better one". It was one of the nicest things anyone ever said about Tito.





Tahnee GR said:


> Congratulations-that is a once in a lifetime dog there, Barb! I think his new name is Tito the Title Monster


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a dog!!!

SO excited for you guys, congrats on your new title!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Go tito Monster!!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Barb! Sounds to me like he is really HRH Tito the Great!

I'm glad that he gives you things to smile about on this difficult weekend.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to Go Barb. You and Tito are a team to be reckoned with.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Tito is simply an amazing dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Way to go Team Tito!!! What a VERY special boy he is.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks everyone! I've been having a really hard weekend, because of Toby, and all of your kind words make me feel so good.


Hang in there, Barb. Tito's good work is probably his way of trying to help make you feel better too! Congrats!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Our conformation trainer told me once, "some day you may get a better looking dog. you may even get a smarter one. But you will never, ever, get a better one". It was one of the nicest things anyone ever said about Tito.


I agree, I couldn't imagine hearing anything nicer about my dog. Congratulations on the payoff for all the time and love you've poured into your boy. Pretty amazing....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You and Tito are amazing!!!!! What a team.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

woo-ho go Tito! He's quite the dog--I look forward to seeing what his pups do in the future as well...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> woo-ho go Tito! He's quite the dog--I look forward to seeing what his pups do in the future as well...


Me Too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks, me too!!! The litter that's on the ground now is going primarily to pet homes I believe. Still waiting for word on the performance breeding (whether or not it took).
One of my biggest dreams is for Tito to be awarded an "outstanding stud" award by GRF...but for get in ALL venues, not just CH dogs. That would just be the crowning glory.




GoldenSail said:


> woo-ho go Tito! He's quite the dog--I look forward to seeing what his pups do in the future as well...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - And here I thought it was Outstanding Sire - I like Outstanding Stud better


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Those would be the best letters! I think he does it... I do think it is outstanding sire.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahahahaha I think you're right!!!!! Outstanding SIRE, not STUD. heehee



Sunrise said:


> LOL - And here I thought it was Outstanding Sire - I like Outstanding Stud better


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

well, he is a stud


----------

